# Special OFFER FROM IT ACADEMY (COURSE CCNA VOICE(



## it academy (14 فبراير 2011)

*Now You Can Learn WITH Professional **Engineers*​ *Training**on**real**Cisco devices *​ * COURSE CCNA VOICE*​ *[FONT=&quot]Special OFFER FROM[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] IT ACADEMY[/FONT]*​ *Only** for a month*​ *40 Hours*​ *650 L.E*​ *TO BOOK*​ www.Itacademy-eg.com/reg​ [FONT=&quot]EMAIL: [email protected]
*Giza Branch:*383 king faisel st, next to faculty of Physical Education, *Tele.:* 0113447260 - 0196413552 – 0239765211[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]Nasr City Branch: [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]66 Mohamed Mekled st , from Mostafa Elnahas st, Nasr city[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]​


----------



## صدام أبو عوض (9 مارس 2011)

إني طالب في مستوى أول (هندسة إتصالات) فأرجوكم مساعدتي في إختياري للكتب الهامة في هذا القسم 
محتاج والله ضررررررررروررررررررررررري


----------



## خلوف العراقي (10 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

